# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nano - Para começar...

## Pedro Marreneca

Olá a todos,

Agora que o aqua e equipamento está mais estabilizado  :yb663:   vou finalmente colocar o setup. Colocarei também algumas fotos de evolução do mesmo.

Data de Montagem : Out/06

Setup:

Aqua com 60x35x40 (CxLxH)

Sump com 55x35x30 (com duas divisões e depósitos de água doce com capacidade de 15l)

Calha Lifetech com 1x55 (10000K) e 1 x55 actinica

Aquecedor 100W

2 bombas lifetech 600l/h

Bomba de retorno Eheim 1000l/h Substituído por uma Eheim 1500l/h a 3000l/h - 15/05/07

LED lunar- 15/05/07

Escumador Tunze 9002 (aquas até 200L) Substituído por um Aquamedic Turboflotor multi SL - 28/04/07

Repositor de boia

Dispensador de kalk da tunze

11 kg rocha viva

10 kg areia viva

Peixes:

Dois ocellaris B&W

Invertebrados:

1 Lysmata Amboinensis
1 Lysmata Debelius
2 heremitas de patas verdes - Clibanarius erythropus
1 heremita patas vermelhas
3 turbos
Cerrites 
Nassários
1 Tridacna

Corais:

Sarcophytum
Xénias brancas e castanhas
Lobophyton
Euphyllia Parancora
Clavularia
Zoanthus
Actinodiscus
Caulastrea furcata
Acropora
Introdução de um Favia (19/05/07)

Temp: 26º

Dens: 1025

TPA's semanais 10% com água natural - Cabo Raso

PH 8,2


E agora as fotos:

O início: :SbSourire2:  



As algas 04/11/06 :EEK!:  



O fim das mesmas 11/11/06  :SbRequin2:  




Os primeiros habitantes 19/11/06:



Mudança de layout e primeiro peixe:



A sump DIY: :yb665:  



Os meus actuais habitantes depois de alguns percalços: :yb663:  





Vista geral actual:






Espero que gostem.: :HaEbouriffe: 

Editei para colocar a minha menina

euphilya.jpg

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

Finalmente mostras o teu reef ao mundo. Parabéns, está um espectáculo.  :Pracima:  

Já agora, como fizeste para eliminar as algas em tão pouco tempo?  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado amigo, para acabar com as algas foi, TPA, TPA, TPA :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

É o que eu tenho feito. TPAs semanais, sem falta, de 30 litros de água e as algas castanhas, chatas como o caraças, não debandam, embora já sejam menos e mais fáceis de aspirar da areia.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Pelo que vejo estás prestes a livrar-te delas. Pode demorar mais porque o volume do teu aqua é muito superior ao meu...

Já agora Boa Páscoa. :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Bem mais uma foto para ver se mais alguém diz qualquer coisa... :Coradoeolhos:  


Panorâmica.jpg

----------


## Nuno Martins

Está espetacular, como está valor de cálcio e alk?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Nuno, tenho o Ca=480 e o KH=7.

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

Parabéns Pedro!!! Está muito bom!!
Onde compraste essa calha???
Abraço e que continues no bom caminho!!!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva Bruno,

Foi na reefdiscus em Lisboa.

Então e para quando o teu aqua? Já tens ideias?

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

Olá!!
Ideias tenho muitas!!Não sei é quando é que avança de vez!!! :yb620:  
A vontade é muita mas o   :Prabaixo:  !!!!
Entretanto vou estudando e vendo possibilidades a implantar!!!
Grande abraço!!!
Bruno Silva

----------


## Paulo Torres

com duas divisões e depósitos de água doce com capacidade de 15l... Podes explicar me isto?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Claro  :SbSourire2:  ,

Duas divisões:

1ª: Descida do aqua principal e onde tenho os equipamentos (aquecedor e escumador)

2ª: Divisão onde está a bomba de retorno para reencaminhar a água para o aquário principal

Aproveitei e toda a parte traseira é um depósito de água doce para reposição da água que evapora.

----------


## Paulo Torres

Para k serve o aquecedor? Nos nanos n e necessario ter refrigerador? Tenho um aquario de agua doce de 20 litros, achas k serve pra sump?

Eu moro no centro de lisboa ir ao cabo raso sai carissimo,ne? Normalmente o pessoal abastece com bidons?

Obrigadao pela ajuda, es um boss

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Para k serve o aquecedor? Nos nanos n e necessario ter refrigerador? Tenho um aquario de agua doce de 20 litros, achas k serve pra sump?
> 
> Eu moro no centro de lisboa ir ao cabo raso sai carissimo,ne? Normalmente o pessoal abastece com bidons?


O aquecedor serve para manter a temperatura da água dentro dos valores semelhantes ao existente na natureza (por volta dos 25ºC, 26ºC), principalmente durante o Inverno. A necessidade de refrigerador depende muito da temperatura que tens no interior de casa. No entanto penso que uma ou duas ventoinhas devem resolver a questão durante o verão :yb663:  .
Quanto ao aqua de 20L depende do que lá puseres e qual a forma (cubo ou paralelipipédica). É capaz de ser pouco, mas faz bem o planeamento e com calma.
Eu abasteço com garrafões de 5L. Como o Luís já te disse este hobbie não é muito barato e ir buscar água não é certamente a parte mais dispendiosa, para além do prazer do passeio. 




> Obrigadao pela ajuda, es um boss


Haverá certamente muitos aqui no forum e eu de certeza não sou um deles.

Pelo que li hoje estás muito entusiasmado, o que é bom. No entanto como já deves ter lido a "paciência" é a "ciência" deste hobbie. O aquário é um investimento para o futuro e deve ser muito bem planeado. Boa sorte com o projecto. :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Torres

> O aquecedor serve para manter a temperatura da água dentro dos valores semelhantes ao existente na natureza (por volta dos 25ºC, 26ºC), principalmente durante o Inverno. A necessidade de refrigerador depende muito da temperatura que tens no interior de casa. No entanto penso que uma ou duas ventoinhas devem resolver a questão durante o verão .
> Quanto ao aqua de 20L depende do que lá puseres e qual a forma (cubo ou paralelipipédica). É capaz de ser pouco, mas faz bem o planeamento e com calma.
> Eu abasteço com garrafões de 5L. Como o Luís já te disse este hobbie não é muito barato e ir buscar água não é certamente a parte mais dispendiosa, para além do prazer do passeio. 
> 
> 
> 
> Haverá certamente muitos aqui no forum e eu de certeza não sou um deles.
> 
> Pelo que li hoje estás muito entusiasmado, o que é bom. No entanto como já deves ter lido a "paciência" é a "ciência" deste hobbie. O aquário é um investimento para o futuro e deve ser muito bem planeado. Boa sorte com o projecto.



Estou bastante intressado... Quanto a pressa, não tenho nenhuma, pois isto e um projecto a muito longo prazo, tenho a minha futura casa em construção e só dps de tudo pronto e mobilado é k se começa o projecto, caso seja viável!!!

Já agr o k é um layout?

Obrigadão pela tua ajuda :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva Paulo,

Layout... é um pouco difícil arranjar uma palavra em Português para traduzir  :yb665:  ...é o modo como dispões as rochas e corais no aquário. Ou seja é o arranjo interior do aquário. Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

Os meus parabêns. O teu áqua está muito bom .Vai colocando fotos e dando noticias.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado João. Assim que houver novidades (já não pode haver muitas :yb665:  ) coloco mais fotos.

----------


## Paulo Torres

Tens overflow pedro? Ou tens o aquario furado?

Obrigado pela tua ajuda, tem sido importante  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Tenho overflow, mas se tiveres hipótese furado é mais seguro porque não corres o risco de desferrar.

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Tenho overflow, mas se tiveres hipótese furado é mais seguro porque não corres o risco de desferrar.


Tao mas sendo assim pq n furas te o teu aqua? Ja ouvi dizer k pros nanos e melhor overflow, pq a coluna seca ocupa algum espaço!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Tao mas sendo assim pq n furas te o teu aqua? Ja ouvi dizer k pros nanos e melhor overflow, pq a coluna seca ocupa algum espaço!
> 
> Abraço


Não posso furar. Está cheio ! :Coradoeolhos:  

Como tudo há vantagens e desvantagens. Cabe-te a ti decidir o que mais te convém.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tao mas sendo assim pq n furas te o teu aqua? Ja ouvi dizer k pros nanos e melhor overflow, pq a coluna seca ocupa algum espaço!
> 
> Abraço


Boas,

Podes furar o aqua, sem teres que utilizar uma coluna seca! :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Tao mas sendo assim pq n furas te o teu aqua? Ja ouvi dizer k pros nanos e melhor overflow, pq a coluna seca ocupa algum espaço!
> 
> Abraço





> Boas,
> 
> Podes furar o aqua, sem teres que utilizar uma coluna seca!


Boas...

Inclusive, podes fazer uma "coluna seca" pelo lado de fora do aquário, sendo que deverá ficar muito bem colada e segura, pelo facto de estar fora do aquário e teres o risco, de que se ficar mal feita, teres uma inundação! No entanto fica uma hipótese, para poupar espaço!

Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Pedro,
O teu Nano é um aquário que sigo com algum interesse. Até porque tem uma litragem semelhante á minha.

Acho que conseguiste um bom equilibrio principalmente com os corais. E o facto de teres só 2 peixes foi uma boa escolha quanto a mim.

Queria fazer duas perguntas:
- A taxa de crescimento dos moles, obriga-te a fazer alguns desbastes? Ou pleias fazâ-lo para manter o equilíbrio do layout?

- Os Oceallis. Como se estão a dar? Estão bem adaptados?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Olá Pedro,
> O teu Nano é um aquário que sigo com algum interesse. Até porque tem uma litragem semelhante á minha.
> 
> Acho que conseguiste um bom equilibrio principalmente com os corais. E o facto de teres só 2 peixes foi uma boa escolha quanto a mim.
> 
> Queria fazer duas perguntas:
> - A taxa de crescimento dos moles, obriga-te a fazer alguns desbastes? Ou pleias fazâ-lo para manter o equilíbrio do layout?
> 
> - Os Oceallis. Como se estão a dar? Estão bem adaptados?
> ...


Viva Rodrigo,

Quanto aos moles estão de facto a crescer muito e já tive de desbastar as xénias. Quanto ao Lobophyton e o Sarcophiton para já vou deixar crescer :SbSourire2:  
Os Ocellaris estão muito bem, gordos e bastante activos tendo adoptado o Sarcophiton como casa. Já vêm comer à mão :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas companheiros,

Actualização do setup na página 1  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Pedro, esse teu nano está muito bonito mesmo, os corais estão com optimo aspecto e ver esses palhaços no sarcophyton deve ser demais. Podias-me esclarecer uma coisa: como é que adicionas kalk ao sistema?o que é um dispensador de kalk da tunze?

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras Nuno :Pracima:  

O dispensador da Tunze não é mais que um depósito (onde coloco o hidróxido de cálcio uma vez por semana) que tem uma entrada de água por baixo e uma saída por cima. Na entrada está ligada a bomba de reposição de água doce (que funciona com sensor de bóia). Assim quando a bóia desce, liga a bomba de reposição que injecta água na entrada do dispensador que por pressão (pois este está cheio de água) faz sai no orifício de cima água doce já misturada com o kalk, directamente para a sump, entrando assim no sistema. 
Este tipo de dispensador é fácil de fazer em casa recorrendo a uma garrafão ou garrafa (caso o pretendas fazer). A única diferença é que o dispensador tem um barra de acrílico a meia altura, que provoca algum turbilhão ajudando à mistura .Espero ter ajudado :SbOk3:  
Só uma nota: De facto dos ocellaris no sarco são espectaculares!!!!!

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Pedro,

A tua Acropora, está a desenvolver-se bem =) ? Gostava de ver uma actualização das fotos do aqua.

Já agora, essa é a tua fauna final, ou pensas fazer alterações na comunidade dentro do Nano? Se voltasses a colocar os vivos como se de uma primeira vez se tratasse que espécies é que colocarias, e porquê?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Rodrigo,

Para já a Acropora está-se a dar bem, parece-me que se desenvolveu um pouco, mas o tempo ainda não é suficiente para se ver nitidamente.
Quanto a peixes ficarei por aqui pois não quero sobrecarregar o sistema, nem que os peixes se sintam "mais apertados". Penso que para estas dimensões é o máximo que se pode/deve ter. Quanto a corais só gostaria de acrescentar uma montipora pois gosto muito deste corais. Assim que puder coloco mais fotos.
Não sei se era bem esta a tua questão :Admirado:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Pedro,
Queria saber se pudesses voltar a organizar os vivos para o teu aquário se colocarias as mesmas espécies tal como fizes-te. Por vezses nos sentimos tentados a colocar muitas espécies diferentes, e tira-nos depois um pouco do equilibrio natural do aqua.
Gostava de saber se farias as coisas de maneira diferente.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva Rodrigo,

Para ser franco gosto bastante do aqua como está em termos de vivos. O objectivo foi sempre montar um aqua com dois ocellaris pois são os peixes que mais gosto. Em termos de corais, o único que talvez não colocasse era o Lobophyton pois tem crescido muito e ocupa muito espaço num nano.

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Oiii.. :SbOk2:  :sbBra :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   Pedro perdi até as palavras fiquei de boca aberta meus parabéns....

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Maria. Mas não é caso para tanto pois o teu também está muito bonito. Temos de defender os Nanos :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

Cá vai mais uma "actualizaçãozinha"  :SbSourire2:  :

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá cada dia que passa seu nano fica mais bonito :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Torres

Bem Pedro os meus parabéns, o teu nano ta cada vez melhor, simplesmente espetacular!!

Ja agr onde compras te o teu led lunar, e how much? LOL
Abraço

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Pedro parabes,muito bonito esses ocellaris no sarco devem fazer babar as visitas ai em casa nao?  :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Pedro se me permites roubar aqui um espaço pra te perguntar, comprei há uns tempos uns 3 leds azuis intensos parece o azul das actinicas, para pc, aqueles chamados laser led, o conjunto de 3, achas que possa usar como moonlight? que tipo de led usas?
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Antes de mais muito obrigado pelas vossas palavras.

Quanto ao moonlight comprei numa loja online, é da Aqua Medic.

As características podem ver neste link:

http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/...%20_80301_.pdf

Nota: João, não roubas espaço nenhum, antes pelo contrário, estás à vontade  :Pracima:

----------


## João Manarte

Obrigado Pedro! 
Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Antes de mais muito obrigado pelas vossas palavras.
> 
> Quanto ao moonlight comprei numa loja online, é da Aqua Medic.
> 
> As características podem ver neste link:
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/...%20_80301_.pdf
> 
> Nota: João, não roubas espaço nenhum, antes pelo contrário, estás à vontade



Boas Pedro! Obrigado...
E qual e a loja? Podes me dar o endereco, nas que conheco n tenho visto leds lunar!
Abraco  :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

Também acho que o teu aqua está muito bom. Muito agradável .
Confirma-me uma coisa - aquela " piramide " perto do camarão é um turbo?
Se é , deve ser muito grande.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas Fernando,

Perto dos camarões não está nenhum turbo. Só do lado direito da foto no vidro da frente e lateral. Obrigado pelas tuas palavras :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Pedro, :Olá:  

Gostei muito de acompanhar a evolução do teu aquário, é notável a diferença da primeira para a última foto, os meus parabéns !  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Paulo :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, está com um aspecto muito bom!

 :tutasla:  



abr

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Filipe :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio_Araujo

belo aquario parabens

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado Rogério.
Aproveito para comunicar que este Nano foi desmantelado no passado dia 14/07/07. Apesar da alegria da montagem de um aquário maior, foi com tristeza que desmontei este nano, que representou a realização de um sonho de longa data. Presto aqui também os meus sinceros agradecimentos a todos aqueles que me ajudaram. Sem vocês não teria conseguido. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------

